# detecter automatiquement le meilleur réseau WIFI



## gece (11 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Est-il possible de parametrer un ipad de manière à ce qu'il détecte et se connecte automatiquement au meilleur réseau wifi sans que j'aie à le faire manuellement. Pour être plus explicite, dans mon bureau, j'ai le wifi de la livebox, et dans le salon, une borne airport express (le wifi de la livebox ne permet pas d'aller jusqu'au salon) et je souhaiterais pouvoir passer d'un réseau à l'autre automatiquement.
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 le paramétrage est à faire dans les 2 points d'accès wifi : la Livebox et la borne Airport.

Pour qu'un appareil puisse passer d'un point d'accès à l'autre automatiquement et sans coupure ("roaming"), il faut respecter toutes les conditions suivantes :

- même nom de réseau (SSID)
- canaux différents (mettre au mini 4 canaux d'écart)
- même clé de sécurité
- même type de clé de sécurité (WPA, WPA2, etc...)

Attention la dernière condition est impérative pour obtenir le basculement automatique.
(les 3 premières conditions sont également impératives).

L'appareil qui se connecte au réseau choisit automatiquement le point d'accès qu'il reçoit le mieux.

Pour ma part, réalisé dans un réseau comportant une Livebox Pro et un point d'accès wifi D-Link, ça fonctionne parfaitement.


----------



## Larme (11 Novembre 2012)

Je conseille également la technique de Renaud31. Il faut que tes deux accès ne soient reconnus que comme un seul (l'un ne fait que continuer l'autre).

Sinon, ton autre approche (côté iPad), ce ne doit pas être possible sans Jailbreak (sous quoi ça doit être sûrement possible), car on ne peut pas changer de réseau via code sans action de l'utilisateur.


----------



## gece (11 Novembre 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses.
Je vais essayé la méthode décrite.


----------



## gece (12 Novembre 2012)

J'ai appliqué la méthode de Renaud31, ça marche très bien.
Merci.


----------

